

Are there open source news aggregators? - kevinfat

What infrastructure do news aggregators typically use to do the crawling, parsing, indexing, extracting, storing&#x2F;format in database, etc.? Are there open source news aggregators so that I can learn how those problems are solved?
======
mschuster91
Hi! I'm just developing one at
[http://github.com/msmuenchen/skynetrss](http://github.com/msmuenchen/skynetrss)
(demo instance at [http://dtmp.vm-dg.de/rss/](http://dtmp.vm-dg.de/rss/) \-
don't rely on this one working 100% of the time;)).

The only other FOSS project I know about is TinyTinyRSS aka TTRSS.

------
Ahtuduck
There are a few still active or not : Gregarius, Lilina, TinTinyRSS, RSSLounge
and the more recent selfoss from the same developper. More generally you would
search for new informations on the topic with something like "self hosted rss
reader" in a search engine

------
hhhhhhhhh
I am working on one:
[https://github.com/mikejsavage/rssd](https://github.com/mikejsavage/rssd)

